# Card Full Error



## cguron (Jun 13, 2012)

Maybe this question has been discussed at the TPF, but cannot find the answer.  Despite being empty, my Canon 60D is reading the Sandisk Extreme SDHC I card as "Card Full".  Is there something I am overlooking. I have used the card just a few times in last one month. What might be the problem and its solution? 

Full name of the card is SanDisk Extreme[SUP]®[/SUP] SDHC UHS-I Cards_8GB,  SDSDRX3-8192-A21


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 13, 2012)

Is it locked?


----------



## cguron (Jun 13, 2012)

I checked the card is not locked. The battery in the camera is also full. The message in the camera is still the same that the "Card Full".

Information from the card on the computer is Capacity: 7.94 GB; Available 35.9 MB and used space: over 7GB. My conclusion is that the card is corrupted. This is the second SD High Speed Card that has the same issue.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 13, 2012)

If you don't have any images on it you don't have copied elsewhere, just format the card.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 13, 2012)

if you only have 35.9MB available..it would read that way, most raw images are more than that these days..so if it detects there is not enough room for one raw image...it would read that way..I'm pretty sure anyway, even though it's not technically "full" .  I hate to sound like an ass, but are you sure it's empty?  Have you formatted it in camera?


----------



## cguron (Jun 13, 2012)

I am certain, the cards are empty, but do not know how to format the cards on my camera, Canon 60D or on my MacBook Pro. Any pointers.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 13, 2012)

in your menu for settings will be an option to format, check index of your manual it will point you right to it.  Not sure on cannons, but nikons the menu icon is a wrench.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 13, 2012)

or you can watch this video.  My favorite saying...."as long as Google exists...we'll never be dumb again...."   Google knows everything.


[video=metacafe;5673274/how_to_install_format_an_sd_card_on_a_canon_60d/]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/5673274/how_to_install_format_an_sd_card_on_a_canon_60d/[/video]


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 13, 2012)

There's a funny thing the manufacturers include with their products.  They're call Instruction Manuals.  If yours didn't come with one, I'm sure Canon will be glad to provide you with one.


----------



## cguron (Jun 13, 2012)

That worked on both cards. Now both cards are good and usable. Thanks so much.


----------



## cguron (Jun 13, 2012)

I live in two cities, Minneapolis and DC, and my camera manual is misplaced. Even if I had it with me, I would not have found it, except on google, which I did so before the post from Ernicus.  Thank you so much for your help  and good night.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 13, 2012)

cguron said:


> I live in two cities, Minneapolis and DC, and my camera manual is misplaced. Even if I had it with me, I would not have found it, except on google, which I did so before the post from Ernicus.  Thank you so much for your help  and good night.



I put the manuals on my smart phone.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 13, 2012)

I pointed a customer to this very page today over the phone, lol.  We leave both cannon and nikon websites open all day for this very reason.  lol


http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/9/0300004019/03/eos60d-im3-c-en.pdf


* hint, page 48  ;-)


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 13, 2012)

480sparky said:


> cguron said:
> 
> 
> > I live in two cities, Minneapolis and DC, and my camera manual is misplaced. Even if I had it with me, I would not have found it, except on google, which I did so before the post from Ernicus.  Thank you so much for your help  and good night.
> ...



me too, lol, only my samsung tab vs. smartphone.


----------



## morganza (Jun 14, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> or you can watch this video.  My favorite saying...."as long as Google exists...we'll never be dumb again...."   Google knows everything.
> 
> 
> [video=metacafe;5673274/how_to_install_format_an_sd_card_on_a_canon_60d/]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/5673274/how_to_install_format_an_sd_card_on_a_canon_60d/[/video]



Thanks for the video.


----------



## cguron (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------

